# 2015 BMW X3 - Trying to determine what hose this is.



## jb2378 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey guys,

This is my first time posting here. I am trying to determine what hose this is. I also want to know if this is something that needs an engine drop. I received this 2015 BMW X3 from a family member that passed away several months ago and noticed large amounts of white smoke coming from it. I am also going to replace the Valve Cover as the gasket appears to have a leak as well, and with this having 80,000+ miles on it it doesn't make sense to just replace the gasket, so I'm replacing the cover.









Any insight would be much appreciated. I have videos of the smoke and possible leak as well.

Side note: The car does not appear to have been maintained very well but I have replaced most of the trouble components. It runs fine but I do have an engine lean bank 1 code (along with a thermostat stuck in open). I'm hoping this might be the cause. Also have the thermostat ready to go but want to see if this is something that will require an engine drop.


----------



## jteply13 (Apr 1, 2021)

jb2378 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first time posting here. I am trying to determine what hose this is. I also want to know if this is something that needs an engine drop. I received this 2015 BMW X3 from a family member that passed away several months ago and noticed large amounts of white smoke coming from it. I am also going to replace the Valve Cover as the gasket appears to have a leak as well, and with this having 80,000+ miles on it it doesn't make sense to just replace the gasket, so I'm replacing the cover.
> 
> ...



Not sure of your issue, but which X3 do you have 28i or 35i? I have a 35i with 74k on it.


----------

